# Abraxas (Marvel content)



## Metalus (Mar 17, 2010)

So i was on wikipedia the other day reading up some info on Marvel Vs Capcom. (note to self: Do not do this again unless i plan to read for HOURS on end ) Well needless to say, one link led to another and i ended up at this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abraxas_(comics)

This guy is just a straight up badass. The guy just wanted to destroy everything. Not rule it...oh no thats pussyshit... he wanted to obliterate EVERYTHING IN EXISTENCE. He even wanted to destroy every other parallel reality on top of it. (Greedy little fucker isnt he? )

And to make him even more uber badass, he KILLED Galactus. The fucking devourer of worlds...I mean seriously wtf??!?

You're probably wondering what im getting at. Anyway since the Fantastic Four movie franchise is getting rebooted, wouldnt it be FUCKING AMAZING if they made this storyline the focal point of the movie? I would kill to see Abraxas, Galactus, and Franklin Richards all featured in the same movie. I know it will probably never happen since hollywood sucks but eh what the hell id thought id bring it up for discussion. Anybody with me? Lets start a petition!!!!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 17, 2010)

Your link didn't work for me but this might:

Abraxas (comics) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yep, I wasn't aware of him until you mentioned the fact he killed Galactus so I too went and read through some articles...

.....crikey! 



> Abraxas is a cosmic entity who seeks to destroy not only the main Marvel Comics universe, known as Earth-616, but all parallel realities as well, by using a weapon of universal destructive power called the Ultimate Nullifier.
> The location of the Ultimate Nullifier is unknown except to the Human Torch, a member of the super hero team the Fantastic Four. With the intention of attracting the attention of the Fantastic Four, Abraxas kills another universe's Galactus, and sends his skull to Earth-616,[1] also using the skull as a homing beacon. This causes a disturbance in the space-time continuum, allowing people from other universes to come through the gap left by the head, including another Nova. When the Fantastic Four seeks the counsel of the Watcher, they find that he has forgotten who he was, and then he becomes comatose. Eternity informs Mister Fantastic of the Fantastic Four that this was caused by Abraxas.
> After Mister Fantastic gathers a selection of superheroes to fight the minions of Abraxas on the moon (the home of the Watcher), the Silver Surfer is killed by a mist of micro-organisms as he attempts to defend the Watcher from them.[2] The minions seemingly seek the Human Torch, and after some investigation it is discovered that he possesses the coordinates of the Ultimate Nullifier within his subconscious. However, they are not only within the mind of their Human Torch, but split between the minds of three other Human Torches in alternate universes.
> After finding these alternate Human Torches, and passing on the information to the Human Torch of Earth-616, the Fantastic Four finally locate the Ultimate Nullifier. However, they are betrayed by the alternate version of Nova, who reveals she serves Abraxas. Abraxas then seemingly destroys Roma,[3] the protector of Eternity.
> After Nova gives Abraxas the Ultimate Nullifier, a battle commences and the Fantastic Four seem hopelessly outmatched. However Franklin Richards, Mister Fantastic's son who possessed powers that enabled him to warp reality, and Valeria von Doom pool their powers and reconstitute Galactus from his star-like remnants, though the siblings burn out their powers in the act. The newly reformed Galactus then recalls the Ultimate Nullifier from Abraxas' grasp, and states that it is "as much a part of me as my heart itself". Due to a distraction from Nova the Ultimate Nullifier falls to Mister Fantastic, who realizes that the only way to destroy Abraxas is to destroy the whole of reality and recreate the multiverse using the Nullifier.[4] After he does so, those who had died, including the Silver Surfer, are restored to life, Franklin Richards is left without any power, Valeria is replaced with a new baby (who, apparently, actually _is_ her) inside the womb of the Invisible Woman, and the Watcher is returned to normal.


----------



## Pauly (Mar 17, 2010)

DC comics also had a very similar character called Imperiex. I'm not sure if he came before or after Abraxas... 

More info here: http://marvel.com/universe/Abraxas

The cosmic stuff is my fave, abstract entities ftw.

Still, Abraxas would have got merked by either Thanos with Infinity Gauntlet or pre-retcon Beyonder > *

Lol [/nerd]


----------



## Pauly (Mar 17, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosmic_entities_(Marvel_Comics)


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 17, 2010)

Pauly said:


> DC comics also had a very similar character called Imperiex. I'm not sure if he came before or after Abraxas...
> 
> More info here: Abraxas - Marvel Universe: The definitive online source for Marvel super hero bios.
> 
> ...



Embrace your inner Nerd! Devin would be pleased....and as I wasn't aware of the slang term "merked" I looked it up..

Urban Dictionary: merked



I could all too easily become a comic nerd - thankfully I've managed to avoid that completely and settled for the more visceral anti-heroes.


----------



## Metalus (Mar 30, 2010)

Ive always been a fan of crazy evil bad guys that all they care about is the complete and utter destruction of everything in the universe. This is one of the reasons i loved Kid Buu from DBZ


----------

